# London and Home Counties Cycle Chat Rides 2010



## redjedi (19 Jan 2010)

So after a winter of cancelled rides and bad weather, it's time to start planning for an action packed year of CC get togethers.

If you're new to the forum and want to meet some kind, generous, knowledgeable, funny and above all friendly forumers, this will be the place to be.

It's also a great way to see parts of the country and countryside you wouldn't normally see. 

Previous rides have taken us around different parts and parks of London, Essex, Windsor even as far as Sheffield.

Never been on a group ride before? Now is the time to start! 

These aren't competitions, races or training rides (unless your training for the Oktoberfest ). 
They are always taken at a pace to suit everybody, whether you ride 100+ miles before breakfast or struggle on your short commute to work, you will always enjoy yourself.

There are plenty of tea, cake, beer and toilet stops. Occasionally we'll even get some cycling in 

I'll update this first post with dates and links to threads as ride planners come forward.

We have a couple of rides from the end of last year to rearrange, so hopefully those ride organisers will be able to set new dates soon.



*"Sig Nature" ride *- Click here for original thread. 

Ride around the Hertford area to celebrate the (belated) birthday of cake baker extraordinaire Sig SilverPrinter. This ride was threatened with the presence of a couple of our northern members, Mike e and Marinyork. If we're lucky they'll bring a dictionary with them this time, so we can all understand them 

****Re-scheduled and re-named****
Ride leader - SteveVW


*CC Anniversary Ride, Richmond Park to Box Hill* - Click here

To mark the first anniversary of the official Southerner Sorties. Called off due to bad weather and extra time in the rugby club the night before .
A year before marked the first time many of us hadn't ridden anything more than 10 miles and set us on our way to greater achievements in the year to come.

**** Re-scheduled****
Ride leader - User1314

__________________________________________________________________

*Ride dates for 2010*

February

*March*
Saturday 13th
*CC Anniversary Ride, Richmond Park to Box Hill* - Click here
 Location - Richmond Park - BoxHill
Ride Leader - User1314

*April *
Monday 5th (Bank holiday weekend)
*April Fools "Sig Nature" ride *- Click here
Location - Hertford
Ride Leader - SteveVW

*May*
Saturday 8th
*May in Manningtree*
Location - Manningtree
Ride Leader - Auntie Helen

*June *
Early June
Ride Leader - TheDoctor

July

*August*
Sunday 1st
*West London out to Sth Bucks - click here
*Location - Ickenham
Ride Leader - davidg

September

October

November

December


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (20 Jan 2010)

Hurry up and organize something someone haven't seen you all for ages and I'm missing you alland I haven't made cake for ages.


----------



## mistral (20 Jan 2010)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Hurry up and organize something someone haven't seen you all for ages and I'm missing you alland I haven't made cake for ages.



I'm missing the cake too, oh, and everyone else!

Why not join the nocturnal dash to Bognor next Friday, weather permitting?

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=48125


----------



## ttcycle (20 Jan 2010)

oh yes, good post RJ!

That jogs my memory-I'll reschedule the Hillingdon circuit ride when I am back on my feet and riding again.

Cake and company!!!!


----------



## ttcycle (20 Jan 2010)

No COG - work stress for months and months has done my health in so haven't been on the bike for 2 and half months (bar Ian's Bromley Massiv ride) so am really unfit, currently got a cold so just need to ease in and well sort out the work stuff too as that is a massive contributor. No off thankfully!


----------



## ttcycle (20 Jan 2010)

Thanks Crock.

Lets get some of these rides back on the go!!


----------



## ChrisKH (20 Jan 2010)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Hurry up and organize something someone haven't seen you all for ages and I'm missing you alland I haven't made cake for ages.



A very, very belated Happy Birthday Sig.  

Hope to see you all soon. Am very unfit now.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jan 2010)

I like that avatar Chris.

No mention of Raffles on any of the rides: The Bank Holiday one 'organised' by topcat for example, that took in the Jolly farmer, or the Park & Ride, superbly navigated by mikee.
And by raffles, I don't mean the FNRttC 'Raffles' AKA dellzeqq, I mean the parcelled rubbish with souvenirs, coupled with mistral's memento (still on my mantlepiece )
I think we should all go easy on the cake as we might fast get a reputation as a bunch of ne'er do wells, smoking, drinking and lounging in the sun wearing gaudy clothing in overstretched mode.
Anyone for a pint? 

But redjedi (the OP) is correct. Anything ridden will encompass all abilities in the nicest, friendliest possible way. So join in the threads, accept that only few of us are cycling gods , and have some fun in 2010.


----------



## redjedi (20 Jan 2010)

We've got our first date in the diary 

4th April - Bank holiday weekend
*April Fools "Sig Nature" ride *- Click here

SteveVW has put forward the 4th of April for his Herts ride, unless there's mass objection.

It's a bank holiday on the monday, so plenty of time to recover from the hang-over.

But it's a long time for Sig to wait to bake a cake celebrate her birthday, so we need volunteers for rides earlier in the year.

How about it Crock? Do you want to lead the ride up Box Hill before this one? How about a March weekend?


----------



## redjedi (20 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


> I like that avatar Chris.
> 
> No mention of Raffles on any of the rides: The Bank Holiday one 'organised' by topcat for example, that took in the Jolly farmer, or the Park & Ride, superbly navigated by mikee.
> And by raffles, I don't mean the FNRttC 'Raffles' AKA dellzeqq, I mean the parcelled rubbish with souvenirs, coupled with mistral's memento (still on my mantlepiece )
> ...



I was trying to add more details of the other rides but was having internet connection issues and I was more worried about losing everything I had written up until then..

A Spring ride to Windsor Park would be nice







Can I put you down in the diary for one Martin?


----------



## Auntie Helen (20 Jan 2010)

4th April is Easter Sunday. Might that limit pub availability for lunches?


----------



## stevevw (20 Jan 2010)

6th of March is the Morden Hilly 50 that takes in Box Hill at the end. Crock could lead a ride down to meet up with those stupid enough to have entered .


----------



## stevevw (20 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> 4th April is Easter Sunday. Might that limit pub availability for lunches?



It is April and I am a fool, I should have said Saturday the 3rd


----------



## redjedi (20 Jan 2010)

First post adjusted. Now we have 2 days to get over the ride


----------



## redjedi (20 Jan 2010)

User1314 said:


> March 13th for mine?


Added.

For those nutters who do the Morden Hilly the weekend before have no excuses. You should be used to it by then 

It's gathering pace now!!!


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Jan 2010)

I'll do one in early June.
Redjedi and redflight UK might find the route familiar, for the most part.
How do we feel about Sundays? I could do one with extra cake stops if it was a Sunday...


----------



## Auntie Helen (20 Jan 2010)

I'll happily do one again, CoG, although I need to check on the wretched railway engineering work situation as they're digging up the track again at the moment. Maybe May?


----------



## Auntie Helen (20 Jan 2010)

How about Saturday 8th May? I have already prepared an 'Essex Is Flat' ride which is a mostly flat pootle around the Tendring Plain, but I might try and come up with something with a bit more variety.


----------



## mike e (20 Jan 2010)

Hello all and sundry,

A Northern perspective for what it's worth...

Prefer Saturdays, on a Sunday the earliest I can arrive into Kings Cross is 11:47.

I like Steve's idea of User's ride meeting up with Simon's...?

I am usually on holiday for Easter so might not be able to make that ride...

Something in July to meet up with the TDF, nip across to France / Belgium to watch some cobbly riding...?

Large it to the Tourmalet...(transport may be required)

A daylight ride from Hull, so you can see all what you will miss in the dark...

A 2nd leg of MY's Strines ride?

Happy planning everyone, look forward to seeing you all on a ride.


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Jan 2010)

Just to merrily confuse the whole issue, I'm thinking of doing Dells TNRttC in July, and overshooting slightly. That's the one to Newhaven, Dieppe and (in my personal case) Paris and back on Eurostar. If I could get tangled up with the Tour that would add to the mayhem. Especially if I was on the Brommie.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> 4th April is Easter Sunday. Might that limit pub availability for lunches?



I eggspect so...


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jan 2010)

TheDoctor said:


> I'll do one in early June.
> Redjedi and redflight UK might find the route familiar, for the most part.
> How do we feel about Sundays? I could do one with extra cake stops if it was a Sunday...



These Lundun Northish events shall be known as "Herts and Minds" series...

I think ride organisers should be on unfamiliar territory when they conduct their rides..I always am!


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Jan 2010)

OK - I'll lead a ride around Teefs part of the world, he can lead my one. That makes perfect sense!!!


----------



## iLB (21 Jan 2010)

I wouldn't mind leading some poor southerners into the peaks  and showing some of the 'best' hills the area has to offer, all the while regailing you with stories of how the derbyshire area was covered by tropical seas 350 Ma ago during the carboniferous period, as a result of derbyshire having once been located just above the equator!


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (21 Jan 2010)

TheDoctor said:


> I'll do one in early June.
> Redjedi and redflight UK might find the route familiar, for the most part.
> *How do we feel about Sundays?* I could do one with extra cake stops if it was a Sunday...


Can't do sundays-skateboarding and elderly parent duties


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jan 2010)

TheDoctor said:


> OK - I'll lead a ride around Teefs part of the world, he can lead my one. That makes perfect sense!!!



But I have no idea where I live! However, I do know the way to somewhere I don't know.
The 2010 series of rides will take place on a Saturday then, although they may neither have started, or indeed ended on a Saturday!

This year I am appealing for everyone to be sensible and realistic.

Tony, you do know that Eurostar has a fair sized area for outsize luggage ie: bikes, because I did moot the idea of a continuation to Paris then return with Clivedb among others - which would mean you could take a grown up bike.
Too much to think about at the mo but it is a good thought.


----------



## clivedb (21 Jan 2010)

mistral said:


> I'm missing the cake too, oh, and everyone else!
> 
> Why not join the nocturnal dash to Bognor next Friday, weather permitting?



There's been too much cake, etc, and too little riding, so for me it'll be more of a wobble than a dash to Bognor.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2010)

yup... good idea



User1314 said:


> What about 'teef's idea about FOLLOWING the M25?


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jan 2010)

I'll work up a "plan" 
Bring a caravan - it'll be too long a ride for just a sleeping bag! 

Alternatively, we could all go on one of User's 'rides' and have a lie in! 

Second only to his brother's famous cycling friendly restaurant/bar which was conveniently closed when we passed through Stanley Spencer country on my sorry, topcat1's Bank Holiday Ride - which, incidentally, is a good read! http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=41980 *
Plenty of ability mix here so, if you are 'lurking' and want to come - just post something here and join in! (Your pin No. is a good way to make friends quickly, followed by supplying cakes - it's easy! )

*WARNING. Includes the word 'Cock' with graphic detail...


----------



## mr_cellophane (21 Jan 2010)

User1314 said:


> What about 'teef's idea about FOLLOWING the M25?



I started to do the London Loop which is effectively the M25 as a footpath. Unfortunately I found that much of it is not suitable for anything other than a full mountain bike so I only did 3 sections and skipped the rest of the 104 miles.


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 Jan 2010)

I've done a bit of planning for part of a "round the M25" route. It would be 120 miles or so, which would make it a bit of an epic ride. Still, on the plus side, there'd be plenty of pub and cake stops!

I'll see about planning something else, to take in a few historic sites/sights around Herts & Beds.


----------



## StuAff (22 Jan 2010)

If anyone fancies a run in Hampshire/West Sussex/IOW I'd be happy to come up with a few ideas and lead...?


----------



## Aperitif (23 Jan 2010)

StuAff said:


> If anyone fancies a run in Hampshire/West Sussex/IOW I'd be happy to come up with a few ideas and lead...?



Run? Lead?

Double punishment! I'd rather use my bike, and I'm heavy enough ta!


----------



## mike e (23 Jan 2010)

July:-

Ride London to Dover
Ferry to France or Belgium
Ride to the TDF (cobbly stuff)
Watch TDF

Reverse of the above

Lots of miles, lots of beers, some continental action i.e riding on the wrong side of the road.

Not lots of - sleep, public transport (except ferry of course), money £££ (should be able to do this quite cheap)


----------



## StuAff (23 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Run? Lead?
> 
> Double punishment! I'd rather use my bike, and I'm heavy enough ta!



Should have known you'd come up with something like that.....


----------



## Aperitif (23 Jan 2010)

mike e said:


> July:-
> 
> Ride London to Dover
> Ferry to France or Belgium
> ...



OK


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 Jan 2010)

mike e said:


> July:-
> 
> Ride London to Dover
> Ferry to France or Belgium
> ...



The TdF sections closest to Calais are on Tuesday 6th and Wednesday 7th July, although they're a long way from Calais. It would be a lot easier going to Belgium on Sunday 4th July, to catch part of the 2nd stage from Rotterdam to Brussels.

I've got a nice route to Dover, not too hilly.


----------



## redjedi (23 Jan 2010)

mike e said:


> July:-
> 
> Ride London to Dover
> Ferry to France or Belgium
> ...



mmm...posted at 10.30am. Bit early to start drinking isn't it Mike? 

Hainaut (where the cobbles are) is about 100 miles inland. Catching a bit of the first leg sounds like a saner idea.

But it has the makings of a good ride.

*** First post up-dated with suggested rides so far. The calendar's filling up nicely ***


----------



## redjedi (23 Jan 2010)

StuAff said:


> If anyone fancies a run in Hampshire/West Sussex/IOW I'd be happy to come up with a few ideas and lead...?



If you plan it, they will come!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jan 2010)

redjedi said:


> mmm...posted at 10.30am. Bit early to start drinking isn't it Mike?
> 
> Hainaut (where the cobbles are) is about 100 miles inland. Catching a bit of the first leg sounds like a saner idea.
> 
> ...



I thought Hainaut was in Essex...
Load of cobblers in that case. 
I'm not being very helpful, I know.


----------



## StuAff (24 Jan 2010)

redjedi said:


> If you plan it, they will come!



OK, how about something along the lines of..
http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/My-Petersfield-Loop
for July?


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2010)

Best start from a train station Stu. One that's on a direct link from London. Make it as easy as poss for people to get down to your neck of the woods.


----------



## StuAff (24 Jan 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Best start from a train station Stu. One that's on a direct link from London. Make it as easy as poss for people to get down to your neck of the woods.



Petersfield is (the route runs right past the station)....easy for me, easy from Waterloo (same line, so should people want to start from Pompey that too can be easily done). I didn't join the loop, now corrected that.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jan 2010)

There's also a FNRttC + a 'continental tiring' ride in July.


----------



## StuAff (24 Jan 2010)

True Teef, but there's always August, September....


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jan 2010)

StuAff said:


> OK, how about something along the lines of..
> http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/My-Petersfield-Loop
> *for July?*


----------



## StuAff (24 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


>


OK, you made your point.......


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jan 2010)

It will be ok in July Stu...promise. It's just that France is a big place and it might be a while before a 'return posse' returns...


----------



## Aperitif (31 Jan 2010)

User1314 said:


> I went to see him today, he lives in Penn. He said he will open up for us this time, if we will lunch there. The Cafe is by the station. He has also applied for a drinks licence. One of his mates is a Kiwi who owns a micro-brewery in Kent and so wants to sell some of his bottles there.  AND...he was tempted to do more cycling himself.
> 
> I'm persuading him to buy a fixed  He knows little about cycling (he cycles from Penn to Cookham on a 10 year old MTB at the moment with knobbly wheels) and so will be easily led.



That's nice! We'll eat ellevenses there and drag him out on a modified route that coincides with the Jolly Farmer's hand-reared burgers and potatoes - show him what proper cyclist grub is, and then return to Penn for a free tasting of micro beers in mega portions! His place is right by the railway isn't it? Should be room for a few sleepers.
Or. Cycle to Kent and inspect the brewery 'first hand'.
Plenty to keep the planners occupied in amongst that, Crock.


----------



## DJ (11 Feb 2010)

User1314 said:


> Never did the recce that day as it was too icy.
> 
> I'm off work Monday and Friday next week, so will do one then.
> 
> Anyone else around?





yes, bingo! At last my diary matches up with someone elses, i.e yours!!!!

How about Monday weather permitting.


----------



## redjedi (28 Feb 2010)

Hi Crock, did you manage to get a recce done? With the horrible weather we've been having I wouldn't be surprised if you changed you're mind.

I'm sure we can wing it if you don't get a chance before the 13th. Will you be starting a new thread for the ride?


----------



## redjedi (6 Mar 2010)

First post updated with a link to the new thread for Crock's ride to Box Hill

HERE

Not many on board yet, so get your climbing legs on and sign up 

Long range forecast is for....never mind, it'll be lovely


----------



## redjedi (9 Mar 2010)

Steve's ride has been moved to the Easter Monday due to fear of castration 
(someone forgot about their wedding anniversary) 

*April *
Monday 5th (Bank holiday weekend)
*April Fools "Sig Nature" ride *- Click here for original thread.
Location - Hertford
Ride Leader - SteveVW

We'll have to take our chance with the bank holiday rush in the pubs. A good breakfast and and late late lunch could be the way to go.


----------



## stevevw (9 Mar 2010)

redjedi said:


> We'll have to take our chance with the bank holiday *rush*  in the pubs. A good breakfast and and late late lunch could be the way to go.


Not been to many pubs round this way then Luke


----------



## stevevw (9 Mar 2010)

New thread for this ride here:
https://www.cyclechat.net/

Get your names down soon please so I can warn the Pub of numbers.


----------



## stevevw (7 Apr 2010)

Any links to Helens Hill less ride in Essex on the 8th of May?


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Apr 2010)

Well done for reminding me - I shall put something together.

I may add a few slight upward tendencies to make it more interesting.


----------



## TheDoctor (5 May 2010)

OK, I'm planning on Sunday the 6th June.
Preliminary musings are along the line of meeting at Fairlands Lakes, Stevenage for breakfast a 10-ish start, hitting a cafe for lunch and a local village hall or some such for cakes, tea etc. Probably about 40-50 miles, and as ever, a leisurely and conversational pace. Some upward inclinations are unavoidable in this part of the world. We could also take in a ford or two, and(depending where we go for tea) feeding ducks could also be a possibility.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 May 2010)

Sounds good, except I'll be on my way home from my German tour so won't be able to join you


----------



## TheDoctor (6 May 2010)

That's a shame. Would the following weekend be a goer for you, AH?


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 May 2010)

The 13th would be OK but not the 12th. We seem to have a lot on this summer!


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2010)

I could be up for the 13th Doc...


----------



## TheDoctor (6 May 2010)

No, sorry - looks like I'm going to be away on the 13th so it'll have to be the 6th.


----------



## stevevw (21 May 2010)

Doc
Have you got a thread for this one yet?


----------



## TheDoctor (21 May 2010)

No, but I will have over the weekend.
I have cake stop(s) in mind, it's just finding a not-too-daft route that links them up and doesn't involve the A1 or A505.
The source of the Cam will almost certainly feature.

EDIT I'll ride the potential route on Sunday, and then start a thread with details. Currently, I'm planning on about 45/50 miles, not too hilly, with lunch in a pub or cafe (or possibly a picnic!) and tea + cakes in a village hall. Not too hilly, but it's not going to be flat round here.


----------



## TheDoctor (23 May 2010)

Herts 3 Rivers Ride thread posted Linky


----------



## topcat1 (28 Jun 2010)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Hurry up and organize something someone haven't seen you all for ages and I'm missing you alland I haven't made cake for ages.



yeah


----------



## davidg (28 Jun 2010)

i was thinking about organising something for sunday 1st august....west london to edge of chilterns...around 50-60 miles to give people a chance to cycle over if they want?


----------



## stevevw (29 Jun 2010)

About time young Sig organised a ride round her way.


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Jul 2010)

davidg said:


> i was thinking about organising something for sunday 1st august....west london to edge of chilterns...around 50-60 miles to give people a chance to cycle over if they want?



Sounds good to me!!!


----------



## davidg (3 Jul 2010)

*West London/Bucks 50-60 miler 1 August*



TheDoctor said:


> Sounds good to me!!!



the deed is done https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## redjedi (3 Jul 2010)

Good work david. 

Details added to the first post


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (6 Jul 2010)

stevevw said:


> About time *young* Sig organised a ride round her way.



Haha does that qualify me for the cider on the dun run.

Steve you do realize that whereas Auntie Helen lives in the nice bit of Essex , I live in the sh*t part , we could do a few laps of Romford ring road and see how many times we get called a c*nt .

I will try and sort something out, the problem I have is finding time to recce a route.
Every weekend this past month I've either been at a wedding or b/day party


----------



## mr_cellophane (6 Jul 2010)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Haha does that qualify me for the cider on the dun run.
> 
> Steve you do realize that whereas Auntie Helen lives in the nice bit of Essex , I live in the sh*t part , we could do a few laps of Romford ring road and see how many times we get called a c*nt .


Never been sworn at on the ring road. Try Lower Bedfords Road between Chase Cross and the M25. That is the road to learn how to swear like a trooper.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Jul 2010)

Sig could always lead a ride in 'the nice bit of Essex', of course!


----------



## stevevw (6 Jul 2010)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Haha does that qualify me for the cider on the dun run.



Yes it does.

PS Kats is awaiting a email from you.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (6 Jul 2010)

stevevw said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> PS Kats is awaiting a email from you.



keep an eye on your guiness then or I'll be having a poor [wo]mans black velvet


can't reply to emails at the mo' as I'm on the old darkroom computer that barely works and has many issues [ the boss is outside by the other new one ]
I haven't sorted my return journey , Kats says I should get on before Ipswich if I do that I might not be able to get the bike off if too many get on as I only want to got to shenfield/romford, problems problems, i'm sure it will be fine on the day


----------



## stevevw (6 Jul 2010)

Ipswich would be your best bet. May have room in the van for an extra bike or two but do not bank on it You could always try and book a bike space from Darsham which is just down the road.

See you at Herne Hill?


----------



## ChrisKH (6 Jul 2010)

User1314 said:


> Romford is the nice part of Essex compared to where I grew up.
> 
> *Tilbury.
> 
> Spent my childhood running away from dogs, skinheads and toothless women*.



And Russell Brand.


----------



## topcat1 (10 Aug 2010)

Is this thread dead?

London to East Wittering 30 AUG
70 miles an easy 14-15 mph, tea and cakes, relax on the train back from chicester
good stuff


----------



## redjedi (11 Aug 2010)

I would put the details in the first post, but I can no longer edit my post


----------



## martint235 (11 Aug 2010)

topcat1 said:


> Is this thread dead?
> 
> London to East Wittering 30 AUG
> 70 miles an easy 14-15 mph, tea and cakes, relax on the train back from chicester
> good stuff



Aren't you cycling back??


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2010)

Strange...
Let me know the details and I will edit it for you Luke.

.


redjedi said:


> I would put the details in the first post, but I can no longer edit my post


----------



## topcat1 (11 Aug 2010)

martint235 said:


> Aren't you cycling back??



nope have to work early on tues- 4.am


----------



## martint235 (11 Aug 2010)

topcat1 said:


> nope have to work early on tues- 4.am



That is getting to be a habit. That was your excuse for Ashford, when I had to do 50 miles on my own without GPS (and yes I am bleating!!!)


----------



## topcat1 (12 Aug 2010)

sorry work pays the bills

truth is i have to get home and clean the chain


----------

